# Seven Ways Music Influences Mood



## David Baxter PhD

Seven Ways Music Influences Mood
By Jeremy Dean 

Good music has direct access to the emotions. As such it's a fantastic tool for tweaking our moods. Saarikallio and Erkkila (2007) investigated the ways people use music to control and improve their mood by interviewing eight adolescents from Finland. The participants may be a small, very specific group, but they actually present a really useful list:


Entertainment - At the most fundamental level music provides stimulation. It lifts the mood before going out, it passes the time while doing the washing up, it accompanies travelling, reading and surfing the web.

Revival - Music revitalises in the morning and calms in the evening.

Strong sensation - Music can provide deep, thrilling emotional experiences, particularly while performing.

Diversion - Music distracts the mind from unpleasant thoughts which can easily fill the silence.

Discharge - Music matching deep moods can release emotions: purging and cleansing.

Mental work - Music encourages daydreaming, sliding into old memories, exploring the past.

Solace - Shared emotion, shared experience, a connection to someone lost.
These seven strategies all aim for two goals: controlling and improving mood. One of the beauties of music is it can accomplish more than one goal at a time. Uplifting music can both divert, entertain and revive. Sad, soulful music can provide solace, encourage mental work and discharge emotions. The examples are endless.

Many of Saarikallio and Erkkila's findings chime with previous research. For example, distraction is considered one of the most effective strategies for regulating mood. Music has also been strongly connected with reflective states. These tend to allow us greater understanding of our emotions. 

One of the few negative connections Saarikallio and Erkkila consider is that sad music might promote rumination. Rumination is the constant examination of emotional state which, ironically, can lead to less clarity. On the contrary, however, Saarikallio and Erkkila found that music increased the understanding of feelings, an effect not associated with rumination. 

Saarikallio, S., & Erkkila, J. (2007). The role of music in adolescents' mood regulation. _Psychology of Music_, 35(1), 88.


----------



## Into The Light

music really helped me with depression in that the mornings were so difficult for me until on day i realized that if i had music going, it would actually give me a boost in energy. amazing what music can do.


----------



## Mubarik

Music definitely influences me.. Before any football game, or rugby game I have, I have to hear some hardcore hip hop, or some hard rock.


----------



## braveheart

Having creative dance in my blood, I am very sensitive to music [or, perhaps dance is in my blood because I am very sensitive to music....I studied dance all through secondary school- age 11-18].

I have Wagner days, when the original Tristan Und Isolde is very soothing, because the resonance resonates as the ache in my heart, the deep sorrow that only Wagner's music seems to convey completely. It comforts me, like being emotionally mirrored.

But I also have days where my Power Ballads CDs are supreme! I sing along to Bohemian Rhapsody, Holding out for a hero, I don't need another hero...all those....


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Never liked Wagner, but I do have Beethoven or Mozart or Subleious days on occasion...


----------



## ThatLady

I like most kinds of music. I have to admit, I'm not a fan of RAP music, however. I love classical for when I'm in the car, or when I just need to relax and shed a few anxieties or stresses that have built up on the job, or on the home front. I love rock and roll just because. I even like hard rock, some heavy metal, and general popular music. Heck, I even like Muzak!


----------



## Mubarik

The reason why you probably don't like rap, is because of what you consider it to be. It isnt just the stuff on T.V..  There are many rappers with important messages that don't get recognition. T.V. is ruining hip hop.


----------



## Halo

I definitely agree with you Mubarik.  I am a fan of hip hop and I think that what is potrayed on tv is not necessarily a real or positive reflection of some of the rather good artists and songs that are out there.

Hip Hop is


----------



## David Baxter PhD

It may be  but it ain't music. 

I don't know what it IS but I know it ain't music.


----------



## Halo

But yet claim that Beethoven and Mozart are   :yuck:

I guess we will have to agree to disagree on this one


----------



## David Baxter PhD

ffttt: What do kids know about music.


----------



## Into The Light

halo, do you have some hip hop songs and artists that you like that you could share? i'm always on the lookout for something new 

nothing is quite so bad as the grunge of the '90s - man i hated the 'music' that started to come out in those years! i gave up on the charts.

i haven't listened to radio in a few years until recently. what would one classify what's currently popular as? i can't quite seem to nail this genre. maybe it's the '00s style


----------



## Halo

Ladybug,

Although I am not usually a fan of particular artists and more of specific songs, but two artists that I am really taking a liking to are Sean Paul and Ne-Yo.  They both exploded on the charts around last year and I happen to like them.  I have their better songs downloaded on my home computer if you would like to hear them.

As for particular songs, I would have to go through my playlist on my mp3.

What sort of "grunge" from the 90s are you referring to?


----------



## David Baxter PhD

> What sort of "grunge" from the 90s are you referring to?



I think she means that icky stuff where the hair and soap collects in the bathtub drain.


----------



## sister-ray

Grunge music is ok, Nirvana, Stone Temple Pilots and such like where referred to as grunge and they where ok.  Jazz is the one that grates on my nerves and makes me feel sick, Jazz rock is ok, its the trad stuff Dont like opera either,, Im not even going to comment on hip hop and rap:yikes:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

through-these-eyes said:


> Grunge music is ok, Nirvana, Stone Temple Pilots and such like where referred to as grunge and they where ok.  Jazz is the one that grates on my nerves and makes me feel sick, Jazz rock is ok, its the trad stuff Dont like opera either,, Im not even going to comment on hip hop and rap:yikes:



Twins separated at birth? 

I agree. And of course you can add Neil Young to the grunge list - the grandfather of grunge and garage rock. 

And he also has the distinction of recording the song with the most distortion ever: Hey Hey (into the black) or whatever it was called.


----------



## Halo

I agree with you on Jazz but don't be knocking me hip hop and rap  :rant:


----------



## sister-ray

:lol:  i thought you would say that:lol: I have tryed to listen to it, i like to give everything a chance but it just does not do anything for me!!


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Halo said:


> don't be knocking me hip hop and rap  :rant:



Did you misspell "chip shop" and "crap"?


----------



## sister-ray

David Baxter said:


> Did you misspell "chip shop" and "crap"?




:lol: :lol:  

Lou Reeds Metal Machine Music is the one if you want noise/ distortion and all that, that LP was something else!!!


----------



## Halo

David Baxter said:


> Did you misspell "chip shop" and "crap"?



You obviously need a little more  this morning or some additional :zzz: because I clearly spelled *Hip Hop *and _*Rap*_ correctly ffttt:

You really don't want to know what I have to say about Beethoven and Mozart


----------



## Into The Light

:rofl: you guys are too funny!

as an aside i really like vivaldi


----------



## Mubarik

David Baxter said:


> It may be  but it ain't music.
> 
> I don't know what it IS but I know it ain't music.




Hip hop is definitely music. You just don't know hip hop, that's why you would say that.. I listen to mostly old school.. Another reason why you might not like it is because of race. A lot of hip hop is directed at the black culture mainly. (I'm only 15 by the way.) There is still a wide variety though. (Eminem isn't the only good white rapper. xD)



Halo said:


> But yet claim that Beethoven and Mozart are   :yuck:
> 
> I guess we will have to agree to disagree on this one




I like Beethoven and Mozart. I love classical music, jazz, and hip hop.


----------



## just mary

> I agree. And of course you can add Neil Young to the grunge list - the grandfather of grunge and garage rock.
> 
> And he also has the distinction of recording the song with the most distortion ever: Hey Hey (into the black) or whatever it was called.



ahem, cough, cough, sputter, sputter...

How can you say that Dr. Baxter, Neil Young is amazing...

I'm a little floored, I need time to regroup... 

And I LOVED grunge, I loved the noise...starting with Husker Du

But I'm just a gen x'er, that's the generation between the Baby Boomers and all their kids.  :sigh:  Poor me... 

(   you know I'm just kidding right???)  

Okay, now that THAT'S out of the way, I love music.  

I use it for all the reasons stated, I like jazz, classical, GRUNGE, anything that makes me feel good inside...or in other words, matches my mood or the weather.

jm


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Mubarik said:


> Hip hop is definitely music. You just don't know hip hop, that's why you would say that.. I listen to mostly old school..



No. I know what it is. I also know what jazz is. And RAP. And opera. And I dislike all of them (with the possible exception of _Madame Butterfly_ because my mom used to sing that one). It's not lack of exposure, believe me. If anything, it's too much exposure. 

I like pretty much all other musical genres.



Mubarik said:


> Another reason why you might not like it is because of race.



No. It is definitely not that either. FYI, I have a sister and a brother who are black (adopted).


----------



## David Baxter PhD

just mary said:


> ahem, cough, cough, sputter, sputter...
> 
> How can you say that Dr. Baxter, Neil Young is amazing...



I totally agree. One of my all time favorites. When people ask me what kind of music I play, he's one of the first that comes to mind to describe it.


----------



## just mary

> Quote: Originally Posted by just mary
> ahem, cough, cough, sputter, sputter...
> 
> How can you say that Dr. Baxter, Neil Young is amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree. One of my all time favorites. When people ask me what kind of music I play, he's one of the first that comes to mind to describe it.
Click to expand...


Oh, I'm sorry, I misunderstood.  I'm glad you like Neil Young.  Some people don't and I don't understand why.  I know he's hard to understand but how can you argue with the following, "Don't let it bring you down, It's only castles burning, Just find someone who's turning, and you will come around."

I feel much better


----------



## David Baxter PhD

And _After the Gold Rush_ is my all time favorite Neil Young album. 

And #2 would be _Harvest_. And #3 _Cinnamon Girl_ (not certain what the album ntitle was but the one with that song and _Down By The River_).


----------



## sister-ray

Mubarik said:


> Another reason why you might not like it is because of race. A lot of hip hop is directed at the black culture mainly.



My dislike of rap and hip hop has nothing to do with race, its to do with the fact it does nothing for me.


----------



## Mubarik

Oh well. We all have our genres.


----------



## miromir

Yes, music can change your mood, but I think don't believe that some kind of music can, It must be your favorite genre. For example- some folks say that New age music will balance your chakras. I don't know about this, but I think it's not true. To balance your chakras you need to listen your favorite music. Yes, it's only my opinion. All the best.


----------



## seeking33

through-these-eyes said:


> Grunge music is ok, Nirvana, Stone Temple Pilots and such



All great bands...but we all know that _real_ music is Smashing Pumpkins!:band:


----------



## Meg

Music is such a powerful thing 

It has been the most effective coping/emotion regulation strategy I have ever used.  It was what I used to help myself overcome self-injury.  Nothing else I tried ever worked so well.  

I am a big fan of classical music, particularly Mozart, Thomas Tallis, Faure, Tchaikovsky, Chopin, and Rachmaninov.  I love really old madrigal music.  I also like bands like Plumb and Evanescence.  I'm not a fan of rap, country/western, or anything where the words are screamed so loudly you can't understand what they're saying


----------



## ThatLady

Meglet, considering the kind of music you enjoy, have you listened to Blackmore's Night, by chance? I think you might enjoy them. There's a medieval feel to their music that I believe might just charm you as it does me.


----------



## Meg

I haven't heard of Blackmore's Night, but I just looked them up and heard some of their music clips.  Their music is quite haunting, isn't it?  Thanks for sharing


----------



## AVC

Anyone who grew up in the 60's and 70's knows how powerful rock and pop music is, for many of us it was all we did in our spare time and was a giant part of our existence and identity as people, maybe too much so, taking us away from other important pursuits like education or even learning a vocation.


----------



## ThatLady

You're welcome, Meglet. I've been a fan of Richie Blackmore since my mother introduced me to some of his work with Deep Purple. Now, he's allowing himself to do only what he loves. I find it beautiful and calming to listen to.


----------



## Daniel

To add to the article posted in 2007 (the first post of this thread), another way music can help influence mood is helping one be more mindful of the present:



> Struggling with Life? How Your Ears Can Help
> By Elisha Goldstein, Ph.D.
> 
> Hearing. A sense we often take for granted. So many sounds coming and  going in a moment, but so often we’re on auto-pilot, in our minds  thinking about this, worrying about that, fantasizing, catastrophizing,  or ruminating on past regrets. We often forget about this gift. For many  of us, because of our brains and our ear drums we have this gift of  audibility. Let this blog be a reminder to close your eyes and just pay  attention to sounds. Why do this?
> 
> For one, sounds are happening right now and like the breath and body  sensations can be something to anchor us to this present moment when our  mind is headed in a direction of increasing distress. This is not to  avoid what is uncomfortable in the moment, but to ground us so we can  work with it effectively...





> Make it an exercise in mindfulness by really focusing on the sound and  vibration of each note, the feelings that the music brings up within  you, and other sensations that are happening "right now" as you listen.   If other thoughts creep into your head, congratulate yourself for  noticing, and gently bring your attention back to the current moment and  the music you are hearing.
> 
> Mindfulness Exercises - Everyday Mindfulness Exercises For Stress Relief


----------



## Futurepower3000

Sound of nature are my favorites, don't know why, 
I don't need them to have music, there's a feeling of pure connection...


----------



## Darkside

I was thinking about this the other day. I made a list of the things that make me happy and music was at the top of it. Other things include a good nights sleep, the natural beauty of nature, a spontaneous smile and joy on someone's face, and the unconditional love of a child.


----------



## Timber

I found an interesting article about brain waves and music. Perhaps it helps explain why music is so effective in altering moods. I once saw on a program how music helped people with autism. The music helped organize their brain waves and they were able to perform tasks with marked improvement.

Here is a link if anyone would like to review the article:
http://ethnomusicology.osu.edu/EMW/Will/InTimeWithTheMusic.pdf


----------

